# What car next ?



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

Well the lease on my current car is soon up so i am on the look out for my next lease car, i really do not have any ideas on what to get, i want something powerful, not too small but not too big, cost is not really a problem

helllllppppppppp :driver::driver:


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

BMW M2
BMW M4
Vw Golf R400


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

I really should have said not BMW and i am not a Golf'ist


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Audi RS3
Tesla Model S
Audi S4
Porsche ???


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

id have said m4 or m2

why not bmw?

ever been in one


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

What is not too small and not too big?

Mustang?


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

My M4 was a great allround car and would recommend going for a drive in one. all over the A45, but perhaps you need 4wd :devil:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Audi RS3? RSQ3? RS4? SQ5?

Jag F type?

Tesla P85d?

C63s?

Close? Any clues as to budget, power, doors, seats would help lol. 

Cooks


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Audi RS3? RSQ3? RS4? SQ5?
> 
> Jag F type?
> 
> ...


Vanquish isn't massive is it?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

WO-WO said:


> My M4 was a great allround car and would recommend going for a drive in one. all over the A45, but perhaps you need 4wd :devil:


What did you do with the m4?


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

RisingPower said:


> What did you do with the m4?


In a moment of madness went into an X6 50Mfor the winter but hated so I've had an i8 for two weeks now.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

If you don't want 5-door, Scirroco? I've currently got the Golf - brilliant car!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

WO-WO said:


> In a moment of madness went into an X6 50Mfor the winter but hated so I've had an i8 for two weeks now.


Hard times eh?  Imho all very nice but hey.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

RisingPower said:


> Hard times eh?  Imho all very nice but hey.


Just fortunate and I work my **** off, lol!

Don't get me wrong the X6 was a good car but it just didn't light any fires that's all.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

5.0 v8 Range Rover sport or new c class AMG. F type is great if you want 2 seats. Alfa 4c ?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

C63 AMG would be a logical progression from your current car. Bit of an image problem but I personally like them and have recently become even more an AMG fan.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any of the cars already mentioned would be sweet.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Rs3 or s4 ?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WO-WO said:


> In a moment of madness went into an X6 50Mfor the winter but hated so I've had an i8 for two weeks now.


id actually have the m4 over an i8, cant stand the things lol


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

New civic type r. Actually coming from a merc I doubt that's your cuppa tea. Meets your criteria though


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Kimo said:


> id actually have the m4 over an i8, cant stand the things lol


Yah it was a strange one for me too, drove it and was really into the tech and then calculated the company car tax which sealed the deal. M4 £900 per month i8 £250! And I'm the kind of person that drives a car hard 1% of its time so the slight fall in top end performance isn't really an issue.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Rs4 or Nissan GTR


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Then I'd get something cheap and economical and but the extra cash into a another house a something, if you don't use it hard that much.
I don't get having a decent car but not using some of its potential!!
Each to there own though


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

possul said:


> Then I'd get something cheap and economical and but the extra cash into a another house a something, if you don't use it hard that much.
> I don't get having a decent car but not using some of its potential!!
> Each to there own though


its a rental so not like he has the money just sat there to chuck into a house is it lol


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

What about the Sub Brand AMG C-Class, the one with 4WD C450 AMG, 370bhp V6 Twin Turbo. 

Probably just as fast as the C63 on damp UK roads.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

WO-WO said:


> In a moment of madness went into an X6 50Mfor the winter but hated so I've had an i8 for two weeks now.


Gotta love BMW for the technology pumped into this, great car.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Company car tax for a Tesla is meant to be one of its big pluses.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Kimo said:


> its a rental so not like he has the money just sat there to chuck into a house is it lol


Not sure I'd ever promote owning the biggest depreciating asset you'll ever own, would you?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WO-WO said:


> Not sure I'd ever promote owning the biggest depreciating asset you'll ever own, would you?


rather own a banger than be driving someone elses car, but thats me i guess. i dont do loans, finance or borrowing, never have and never will apart from a mortgage. ill never rent a house either.

though i was just answering the guys post as it was more a 'if youve got 100k sat there then why not buy a house and have a banger', or thats how i read it


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kimo said:


> rather own a banger than be driving someone elses car, but thats me i guess. i dont do loans, finance or borrowing, never have and never will apart from a mortgage. ill never rent a house either.
> 
> though i was just answering the guys post as it was more a 'if youve got 100k sat there then why not buy a house and have a banger', or thats how i read it


If you can't afford a car then it's the only way to get one you want.

Exactly the same as your house.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ardandy said:


> If you can't afford a car then it's the only way to get one you want.
> 
> Exactly the same as your house.


thats as maybe, i find more enjoyment in saying 'you know what, i really want that car, ill save up and buy one for myself'

if i cant afford something then i go without, simple


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Why apply one rule to cars and another to a house.

But back on topic, the chap needs suggestions how to spend his money.....

RS4.....last of the N/A V8's we will possibly see on the road. Worth a punt?

New Focus RS, good spec/ price.


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

Kimo said:


> id have said m4 or m2
> 
> why not bmw?
> 
> ever been in one


I really do not like the design of the modern BMW's, or the image.


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

SteveTDCi said:


> 5.0 v8 Range Rover sport or new c class AMG. F type is great if you want 2 seats. Alfa 4c ?


I do like the F type, but i occasionally need more seats !, i wonder what else they do in 4 seats ?


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

RisingPower said:


> What is not too small and not too big?
> 
> Mustang?


Too small is a fiesta size car, too big is anything estate size.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> Why apply one rule to cars and another to a house.
> 
> But back on topic, the chap needs suggestions how to spend his money.....
> 
> ...


because a property will hold value so when its time to sell will be worth what you paid.

brand new cars drop rapidly so may aswell outright buy one a couple years older thats already lost a fair bit so its someone elses loss rather than mine

and also, lets face it, not many people have the cash just sat there at a young age to buy a house outright do they..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Keep it on topic now please.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

AMG-A45 said:


> I do like the F type, but i occasionally need more seats !, i wonder what else they do in 4 seats ?


Seeing as your coming from a Merc, what about a C63 Coupe, either the latest one or the run out black edition? The new one might be a little bit more efficient seeing as its a 4L Turbo too.

Lexus RC-F?
Wait for a new Audi RS5 or get a run out version with shed loads of spec?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The weird thing is when you get into the £45-70K range for performance cars the choice isn't massive as its only the 3 German Brands that really produce everyday type cars at this price.

Jag are starting to do some decent stuff at this price range and the new XF looks a better package than the old one so would be nice to see the 500+bhp R model come in under £60K


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kimo said:


> thats as maybe, i find more enjoyment in saying 'you know what, i really want that car, ill save up and buy one for myself'
> 
> if i cant afford something then i go without, simple


Why not save up for a house then?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

What about the new Alfa?
The Guilia QV.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You do have the XF-r, couple of different outputs but the latest was around 540bhp. We have an f type which at 488bhp is more than enough, it sounds awesome though.

How about http://www.jaguar.co.uk/jaguar-range/xe/xe-models/xe-s.html

What you will find with jaguar is that most people dismiss them as they are not ready for a pipe and slippers, but everyone who has been in the f type comes out signing it's praises, nobody dislikes it in the way they do BMW's.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Dannbodge said:


> What about the new Alfa?
> The Guilia QV.


This looks proper good this does, when's the release date?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Porsche Macan Turbo.

Supposed to be pretty damn good even for a SUV. Good power with 400bhp, and start at £58K or £750 +VAT over 3 years with 9 down as deposit.

Not sure if it's worth that much extra over an Audi SQ5, totally different kind of engines albeit in a similar car/base.

Maybe on track etc but day to day the Audi might prove to be just as handy.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

As Kerr just pointed out on the pcp thread the M4 at £610 a month Inc VAT is a good deal.

But it's a BMW and you don't want one, shame because besides the badge you don't like it's a well engineered piece of kit, goes well, sounds good, looks good and nice and compact. I'd never dismiss a car because of a badge, look past badges and you will find some great cars from lots of brands.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

curveball - Lexus GS-F. Got 4 stars from Autoexpress. Of course, comes with more kit than anything else at £70k and the interior is better built than an M5 on par with RS6


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

The new Alfa is a good shout!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Good call the GS.

Not too big, good power too for a N/A. People would say too slow compared to an M5, RS6, E63, but a 470bhp+ car sounds good to me. Especially when most people would still say an e39 M5 with 400bhp is rapid enough.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sq5 is rapid but typical Audi, dull. M4 is ok but I just don't get the noise. If I get chance I'll try and do a sound clip of an m5, f type and AMG c63


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

robertdon777 said:


> Good call the GS.
> 
> Not too big, good power too for a N/A. People would say too slow compared to an M5, RS6, E63, but a 470bhp+ car sounds good to me. Especially when most people would still say an e39 M5 with 400bhp is rapid enough.


But compared to an M5 spec for spec it's a good £10-£20k cheaper as it has only 3 options, sound system, paint and Sunroof

Everything else is standard including heads up display, torque vectoring differential, full LED lights all around etc etc way too much to list

Sounds like a monster


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's hard to gauge what someone would want.

You've been very opinionated about other cars and brands, negative more often than not, I find it odd that you can't even draw up a shortlist. You've got to have a clue what interests you. 

If you're going to move past an A45, it's got to be something you desire. If you're spending more money you've got to be happy. 

What's the spec of your car currently? I've never worked out who you are based on here or the A class site. I've asked a few times but you've never said. 

I don't know why, but I've always pictured you in a white Golf R. I've no idea why. :lol:


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> curveball - Lexus GS-F. Got 4 stars from Autoexpress. Of course, comes with more kit than anything else at £70k and the interior is better built than an M5 on par with RS6


You know i quite like the look of that :thumb:, something i had never considered


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> Porsche Macan Turbo.
> 
> Supposed to be pretty damn good even for a SUV. Good power with 400bhp, and start at £58K or £750 +VAT over 3 years with 9 down as deposit.
> 
> ...


Again not something i had considered, i would have to see one, are they as big as the other Porsche 4x4 ?


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

I like the look of that, good shout :thumb:

I assume it is the one below ?












SteveTDCi said:


> You do have the XF-r, couple of different outputs but the latest was around 540bhp. We have an f type which at 488bhp is more than enough, it sounds awesome though.
> 
> How about http://www.jaguar.co.uk/jaguar-range/xe/xe-models/xe-s.html
> 
> What you will find with jaguar is that most people dismiss them as they are not ready for a pipe and slippers, but everyone who has been in the f type comes out signing it's praises, nobody dislikes it in the way they do BMW's.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

AMG-A45 said:


> Again not something i had considered, i would have to see one, are they as big as the other Porsche 4x4 ?


No, they are more of a compact 4x4, even for a SUV magazines are raving about how good they drive, even the diesel ones.

Think along the lines of a Range Rover Evoque for Size.


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> No, they are more of a compact 4x4, even for a SUV magazines are raving about how good they drive, even the diesel ones.
> 
> Think along the lines of a Range Rover Evoque for Size.


Awesome, i had never really considered a 4x4, i will take a peak in a moment . :thumb:


----------

